# Is Chodees...?



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

My uncle & aunt gave their Cockatiel, Chodees, to me for this Christmas. I knew him and he knew me, but he still bit me. However, it is now a month that he is in my home and he doesn't bite me, but he lets me to scratch his head when he is *inside* the cage. He only hisses and very few times, bites lightly, but I think he's just curios. What I was wondering was if he could finally let me get him out of the cage because every single time I put my finger close to his feet, he just walks away. What do you think? :tiel1:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He might be afraid to come out. I'm assuming that when your aunt and uncle gave you the bird they also gave you his cage, so the bird ended up in his safe, familiar cage surrounded by a scary, unfamiliar new house. Who could blame him for wanting to stay in the cage? But his life will be a lot happier if you teach him that it's safe to come out. 

Start by leaving the cage door open while you're there to supervise, and put a tasty treat (like a piece of millet spray) near the door so he comes to that area. He may get curious enough to step out on his own, or you may need to lure him out with treats.

Make sure that his time out of the cage is as nonscary as possible, and as rewarding and fun as possible so that he'll want to come out again in the future. Are his wings clipped? It'll be a lot safer for him if they are, because if he starts panic flying he won't get very far and can't crash into anything too hard. Also think about how you're going to get him back in the cage if he won't step up on your finger. Will he step up on a stick that you're holding in your hand? Can he go back in the cage by himself?


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

tielfan said:


> He might be afraid to come out. I'm assuming that when your aunt and uncle gave you the bird they also gave you his cage, so the bird ended up in his safe, familiar cage surrounded by a scary, unfamiliar new house. Who could blame him for wanting to stay in the cage? But his life will be a lot happier if you teach him that it's safe to come out.
> 
> Start by leaving the cage door open while you're there to supervise, and put a tasty treat (like a piece of millet spray) near the door so he comes to that area. He may get curious enough to step out on his own, or you may need to lure him out with treats.
> 
> Make sure that his time out of the cage is as nonscary as possible, and as rewarding and fun as possible so that he'll want to come out again in the future. Are his wings clipped? It'll be a lot safer for him if they are, because if he starts panic flying he won't get very far and can't crash into anything too hard. Also think about how you're going to get him back in the cage if he won't step up on your finger. Will he step up on a stick that you're holding in your hand? Can he go back in the cage by himself?


Ok Thank You.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Even just a partial clip would be a good idea. Just so that he can't gain altitude. He will have to rely on you to pick him up off the floor. Chances are he would do that readily.


----------



## Adoril (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so today, I did what tielfan told me to do. I opened the door of the cage and put food in front of it. It took him like 5 minutes to finally come out and he did. I took one picture from my cellphone while he was eating. Then I went to get my camera, which was still in the same room. Once I turned around, he started flying. I gently put him back into the cage. Luckily, the door and the window of my room were closed. So then I tried to see if he still trusted me, so I put my finger in to see if he would bite. Usually he does, but lightly. This time however, he still did bite lightly, but a very little bit more harder. I learned my lesson of not to move while he's eating out and to clip his wings. Oh and tielfan, don't worry, I'm not saying this was your fault, if you thought it was.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's learning to come out of the cage and that's a good thing! Clipping his wings will be very helpful, and you can always let the feathers grow back later if you want to. Flying around will be a lot safer once he's gotten used to you and the room.


----------

